# The Problem With todays society



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

on a serious note. i sit here at 5:17 am. i just got home from the hospital from picking my 17 yo. son up for alcohol poisoning and hypothermia. seems one of his "good" friends got him really drunk, left him in another "friends" truck at 2 am in below zero temps. i guess he called the real friend he was supposed to be spending the night with, who on the way to get him, got a DUI. and this just keeps gettin better. at3:12 am i get a phone call from the sheriffs deputy informing me of the state he was in in the hospital. so off of 3 hours of sleep i drive the 45 min there, walk in, upset with him as hell, to be told by a nurse, whom is im guessin 45 to 50 years of age, to not get upset that kids will be kids.

I mean really kids will be kids??? WTF!!!! my son is gonna feel the wrath for what he has done. broken trust, lied, and so on and she tells me not to get upset kids will be kids????

its not the children that are ruining our society its the parents who have the lack of ambition to be parents. who think kids will be kids. who them themselves are the ruin of what everyone has worked for, and the few have sacrificed to preserve.

Now i will admit i was no perfect child. i had my moments. i drank when i knew better. But i never thought that anyone, if i got cought, would think kids will be kids.

I today hang my head in shame of what has became of people and their attitudes twards breaking the rules. My boss is no different than the nurse at the hospital and it sickens me.

I do not bust my butt for this nor do i ask for it, nor do i want it. My son will pay for what he has done. In my opinion the nurse for even making that comment should be let go.

I do not get off for making mistakes at work. I am not allowed "shit happens". because it does not happen. its created, nursed and grows, be it good or bad. I take pride in who i am and what i do. If i mess up i expect the repercussions of my actions, for they are my actions and my choices that have led me to where i am.

Not meaning to rant and ramble but just had to get it off my chest. Thanks for listening.


----------



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

Sry you are going through that man... But your right. I'm only 27 but I was not only held liable for what I did, but for the company I kept.. Had my share of mistakes.. But approached my folks like a man, admitting fault and gaining their trust back..

And to hear what you have said about your feelings on the situation, you probably raised your kid the same way.. Lessons learned the hard way will stick!

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks and i have tried to raise them the right way. no help from their mom, just me and them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Jeff. I agree with you. He should pay. It could have caused him his life or if he drove, someone elses life. I certainly was no angel either but if I got caught doing something I wasn't supposed to, I feared Dad ! Not the cops,judges or whoever else. I knew better and still do. Nowadays everybody wants to give the kid an excuse or an award. Or maybe he has a disease excuse. My foot ! Hope you get him straightened out before he gets out of hand and get ahold of whoever left him in the cold. My hand would be sore already...LOL


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

about the kid that left him as of this point its hearsay. my boy dont remember much, hopefully that will change. i told him remember all he can and tell the cops. it will help him and anyone that leaves you aint a friend that you have the back of. they should go down \, if for nothing else, for not having your back. i would have done that to no one and no one i knew growing up would have done that to me.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Condolences OSC. Stay strong.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks bar-d i know one thing. i need to get them out of this area. a bunch of drunks is all thats here. alcohol is a past time for these ppl. i dont fit in well at all...lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

*Well said everyone, been there done that, raised under military rule, getting a phone call from school was terrifying knowing the punishment that was going to be handed out, getting a ride home in a police car -- well I won't tell what the punishment was for that.*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are going through crap right now Jeff. Remember we have ears and will listen if you need to talk. I really understand your rage at both your son and his "friend", but chances are the friend won't get anything you say to him, it'll go right over his head. Kids will be kids and they will do stupid stuff and they should be held accountable for their actions, because they won't be kids forever. Keep us posted on your sons condition.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

when i was in highschool i did something simmilar except the phone call was from a neighbour, 3am and we crashed their daughters bday party and emptied a whole bunch of fire extinguishers off into the air. i got home at 5 and dad met me at the door. i was terrified. he drug me down to the tractor we parked it out in the field and i was instructed to pick every last rock by hand. the only break i got that day was when he drove me over to apologize to the neighbours. never did that again. lesson learned. i always wondered why he always left one field every year unpicked.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Oneshot, thanks for not being just another "kids will be kids" parent. There are way too many out there these days who just want to be their kids' friend, not their parent. Check out THIS dad and what he did when his daughter started feeling her oats a little. The video has gone viral and is even showing up on national news. Hats off to him.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great video, I'm sure the media will have a field day with that!

Oneshot, Sorry to hear about everything that happened last night. From the few posts I have read, especially the first one here I am sure you are a great dad and have raised them right. By not being ok with this and making him take responsibility for his actions proves it. I was happy to read that you got upset with the nurse for her comment. I know of so many cases where parents just try and sweep everything under the rug and forget about it. I am convinced that this is a major reason why society is the way it is. You are absolutely correct about the parent lacking ambition and wanting to be friends with their child. When I was growing up I feared my mom and dad. Just because one punished me didnt mean it was over. Once I got older and mature, my parents then became my friend. I could go on and on about this topic but I dont know if my blood pressure can take it. Just know you are doing the right thing and we are always here to listen and help.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

just a bit of a update. the kid that supplied the alcohol admitted he bought it and who he bought it from. he also said the whiskey came from someone else and the sheriff is also working on that lead. the one piece of mind i have is my son did not contribute to the purchase of it. one of the joys of always being broke... he had no money on him. thank GOD!!!!!!! im not saying he didnt encourage it but at least he is off the hook for helping buy it...lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Kids will be kids, but parents should be parents thats the only way i learned. Sounds like you were raised by parents that knew how to be parensts oneshot, and you will be the parent to your son. Sorry to hear of the misfortune, but sounds like your son will learn the gravity of his decisions.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

you know the funny thing is that today when i was talkin to the sheriff the first time i asked if it was illegal to make a promise to hurt someone and not a threat. he paused for a moment and said why no its not. lol when he called tonight to tell me he knew of the two that actually bought it he said i might want to wait till he talks to them so i dont take all my frustration out on one person when their could be more. im kinda liking this guy


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LeadHead said:


> Oneshot, thanks for not being just another "kids will be kids" parent. There are way too many out there these days who just want to be their kids' friend, not their parent. Check out THIS dad and what he did when his daughter started feeling her oats a little. The video has gone viral and is even showing up on national news. Hats off to him.
> http://www.youtube.c...d&v=kl1ujzRidmU


Welcome to the forum LeadHead.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT LeadHead.

Jeff sounds like you've had quite a time of it! I'm sure your son is more than sorry for the trouble he has caused. I can't speak as a parent but it does seem that parenting skills are missing from a lot of people nowadays. I'm pleased to say my father has no idea what your feeling like and I went to Uni from the age of 16 with a student bar!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks matt and its nice to see you back agian!!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

oneshotcowboy said:


> thanks matt and its nice to see you back agian!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LeadHead


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, guys. Yet another site to scavenge hunting/shooting tips!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

LeadHead said:


> Thanks for the welcome, guys. Yet another site to scavenge hunting/shooting tips!


 HEH Now, Not just another site, a Site that is above the others on the net, developed and formed by some great people that really care.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

OSC,

Just read your post. I certainly can understand your frustration and anger ! I know you are happy he did not die !! And kids ( and adults ) IMO do not have many friends they have accomplice's. Those who support your desire to not do what is right. You know what I mean everything from raunchy jokes, smoking, drinking and well what ever is not in your best interest.

So...two things. Be a good role model and support good friend activity.

I wish you best my friend.

I too have gone through somthing with my daughter reciently and the pain can almost cripple you. So react out of love.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said Brian.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good reply OAC.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I always wonder why the right road seems to be the less traveled road ???

Thanks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Because to travel the high road you have to go uphill now and again...The other road goes downhill alot.....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I have to agree Don.

Easy is not always best actually it is not often that it is !

Well put Don.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Kids need to be held accountable for their actions. Otherwise they will grow up without that solid foundation to be a good parent. My 12 year old son has been a solid A-B student till this year. This year he went into 7th grade and his best grade on his first report card was D. I got his report card and let him know all about it. He promised that he would do his part and bring his grades up. Just before Christmas I got a progress report and he had all Fs....I was furious. Called the school and made an appointment with all his teachers. I was introduced to their on-line progress program and was made aware of the tools that are in place for parents to be "plugged in" to the childs grades, assignments and progress. So after putting my foot in his rear end for a week solid, I am proud to say that after 6 weeks his lowest grade is a D+ and the rest are C+ or better. That may not sound that good but its a great improvement from an F- in all his classes. I guess what I am rambling about is that its our job as good parents to build that solid foundation in our children to insure that they grow up to be solid citizens. Are they going to make mistakes, darn right. Will they learn from them? Thats our job to make sure they do. Good luck with your son oneshot and hope it all works out.

NFF


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It'd good to hear that you are a PARENT NFF. Good luck and i hope your shoes are washable. I agree that kids will be kids and do stupid stuff but only for as long as the parents allow them to. Did I sneak stuff around my parents... You betcha I did. Did I pay for it when they found out...You betcha I did...Dad could boot you pretty good. I'm not an angel and will never profess to be, nor do i want to be for that matter. But I know right from wrong and i know the consequences that go along with making the wrong choice. Parents today keep bailing their kids out of everything. Every problem they encounter, and parents are there to help,key word being help, but they aren't really helping by fixing it and hugging little Johnny. Society isn't doing such a great job either though when it's their turn to step up. Letting child molesters out of jail and giving more rights to criminals than the people they just commited crimes against. Sorry for the rant.

Why didn't the teacher or school notify you that his grades had fallen to that point ?


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

He wasnt failing any subjects on his first report card. All D and D-....it wasnt till the progress report came out before Christmas when I knew he was in serious trouble with his grades and I beat the teachers to the punch and jumped on it. Dont want to hijack this thread from oneshot........


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

it sure seems the high road is more of a cow path these days. no one wants to travel it cause its just to hard. well nothing worth having comes easy. and to all of you up above this thank you for your support and my support goes to all of you also.


----------

